# Mod questions on 2001 VW Beetle 1.8 Turbo



## Oasis Tan (Mar 8, 2004)

OK guys, I'm dumber than a box of rocks when it comes to modding turbo engines, especially my VW Beetle. I do know it has hella potential though, but don't know where to start.
Here is the skinny
2001 Beetle Turbo GLX
38K miles
NO MODS YET!!!
If you had $1500 to burn, where would you start with engine performance mods? 
BOV?
Downpipe?
Catback?
I've got the suspension, wheels and other non-engine mods lined up so no help is needed there.
thanks for any input!!!!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Mod questions on 2001 VW Beetle 1.8 Turbo (Oasis Tan)*

Chip. Hands down. The brand of chip is up to you.
After that, you'll probably want/need to upgrade the diverter valve (1.8t doesn't use a BOV) to deal with the increased boost. After that, a turbo-back exhaust or at least a larger downpipe.
You may want to ask this in the 1.8t technical forum, being that this really is more of a 1.8t question and less of a NB question.


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Mod questions on 2001 VW Beetle 1.8 Turbo (Oasis Tan)*

CHIP.. You will notice a BIG difference in the power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have an APR chip which I am really happy with, It will bump you up to 209hp/242lb-ft on the 91 octane program and 215hp/247lb-ft on the 93 octane. You can choose what different programs you want when you buy it. You can read about it here http://www.GOAPR.com but there are a few other good ones out there, Such as GIAC, REVO, I cant think of any more right off the top of my head.. But I would say go with a Chip.. 
-B


----------



## BeetleTurbo (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Mod questions on 2001 VW Beetle 1.8 Turbo (Oasis Tan)*

I had similar amount to spend. I had an APR direct-port upgrade to the chip (about $500) although with a 2001 you may have to have the actual chip done with them, a high output audi diverter valve and a Neuspeed p-flow intake put on. I've had it for over a year and not even a hicup. The cars runs like a rascal... alot of smooth, strong torque. I also had a Neuspeed short shift kit put on, which is well worth the money also.
I know what the figures are (215 hp/247 lbs. of torque) but whenever I somewhat disregard the drivetrain from a standing start... it's impressive! and while moving. once the turbo is spinning a bit, pickup in traffic is great as well.
I pulled up next to an Eclipse GS a few days ago (very similar weight, 210 hp turbo) he had all kinds of stickers on it (which doesnt, of course, mean there are mods), pretty wheels, annoying exhaust, etc. no contest... he let off pretty quickly. I've had other similar situations
So, for the money (using it for go instead of show) I'm very happy with my decisions.


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

do a chip, DV then exhaust. and some good brake pad( ferodo)


----------



## 99txturbo (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Mod questions on 2001 VW Beetle 1.8 Turbo (Oasis Tan)*

Get a K&N drop in air filter, 2.5" down-pipe with free flow cat. and exhaust. Remove snow box from air intake but keep as much stock intake as possible. You will gain about 18 to 25 HP with these mods. . Running Mobil 1 0w40 helps a bit too. Check your inner fender liner on passenger side and see if its vented on the bottom behind intercooler. If not, replace with later model that is vented. This helps keep the IC from becoming saturated with heat, there fore decreasing the temp of intake air providing cooler, denser air for better performance. You surley don't have any power train warranty left so you can re-chip using stock K-3 turbo, with larger exhaust and free flow cat. gain alot of usfull power. If you have an auto trans, watch out, these auto units are notoriuosly weak and blow often when more HP and Torque is gained. Re-chipping (GIAC is good). with the above mods will make alot of difference in ride. Check out advice from other forum members for other mods and different chip makers and their experiences. 99txturbo 


_Modified by 99txturbo at 1:37 AM 10-1-2004_


----------



## fujiabra (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Mod questions on 2001 VW Beetle 1.8 Turbo (99txturbo)*

how do you guys feel about the neuspeed chip, its sopose to increase to around 220 hp? when chipping the car also, what all is being increased becuz i'd like more power, but i really would like to get miles out of the car as well.


----------

